# Slender: Nichts für Angsthasen - Kostenloses Indie-Horrorspiel ab sofort erhältlich



## MaxFalkenstern (6. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Slender: Nichts für Angsthasen - Kostenloses Indie-Horrorspiel ab sofort erhältlich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Slender: Nichts für Angsthasen - Kostenloses Indie-Horrorspiel ab sofort erhältlich


----------



## Dosentier (6. Juli 2012)

Laut dem Trailer wirkt das Spiel auf mich recht wertig, vor allem, da es umsonst ist.
Aber als ich hier zuerst das Gameplay gelesen habe, mit Taschenlampe durch einen Dunklen Wald und Manuskriptseiten suchen.
Hab ich mich doch stark an Alan Wake erinnert gefühlt


----------



## Stingshot22 (6. Juli 2012)

Achtung! ein Hauch von Spoiler! (Vielleicht auch schon ein Haufen)

Ich hab mal ein paar der nachgeschalteten Videos geguckt. 

Die Typen kreischen los wie kleine Mädchen und bepinkeln sich fast, dabei macht dieses "Monster" garnix, wenn man einmal hinter das Prinzip gestiegen ist, wobei es eigentlich auch im Spiel mit diesen Zetteln erklärt wird.

Aber Atmosphäre hat es, wenn richtig drin ist! 

Trotzdem kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wieso die Leute beim Spielen  die ganze Zeit so rumkreischen und sich fast in die Hose machen.


----------



## billy336 (6. Juli 2012)

die idee ist fantastisch und gruselig ist es auf jeden fall, vor allem, wenn man die legende vom slender-man kennt bzw. man schonmal von gehört hat. das viech selber ist ausbaufähig. wirkt es von weitem noch sehr unheimlich, sieht es von nahem eher wie eine unbewegliche schaufensterpuppe ohne gesicht aus. da hätte man das aussehen ruhig noch etwas detailierter machen können. ansonsten ist das spiel eine nette beschäftigung für zwischendurch. nach 5 notes wird es aber sehr sehr schwer, da dem kleinen mädchen die puste wegbleibt und das viech sich unaufhaltsam nähert...


----------



## billy336 (6. Juli 2012)

und hier, um die panik noch zu steigern, eine 3teilige doku vom dem typen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ppyyqev1NY&feature=related


----------



## Mothman (6. Juli 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> und hier, um die panik noch zu steigern, eine 3teilige doku vom dem typen
> 
> Slender Man Documentary Part 1 of 3 - YouTube


Danke. Zieh ich mir mal rein. Ich liebe Legenden, Mythen und Paranormales.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juli 2012)

Nettes kleines Spielchen, allerdings war ich doch leicht frustriert, als ich nach ca. 10 Minuten speichern wollte und sich das Spiel mit ESC einfach beendete  Ich denke, ich schaue es mir später nochmal an.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Juli 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> und hier, um die panik noch zu steigern, eine 3teilige doku vom dem typen
> 
> Slender Man Documentary Part 1 of 3 - YouTube


 
lol der zweite teil von der doku ist dann aber nur noch lächerlich 

*edit* hab gerade gesehen das der macher keinen hehl daraus macht das es fake ist. das rückt das ganze dann natürlich nochmal in ein anderes licht, dachte das wär so eine pseudo reale doku wie auf dem history channel


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juli 2012)

Es gibt auch noch eine sehr interessante, etwas billig gemachte, aber gruselige Handkamera-Serie auf youtube über den Slenderman. Vielleicht hat schon jemand was von Marble Hornets gehört? Falls nicht: Für Fans von Blair Witch Project definitiv sehenswert:

MarbleHornets's channel - YouTube


----------



## billy336 (6. Juli 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> lol der zweite teil von der doku ist dann aber nur noch lächerlich
> 
> *edit* hab gerade gesehen das der macher keinen hehl daraus macht das es fake ist. das rückt das ganze dann natürlich nochmal in ein anderes licht, dachte das wär so eine pseudo reale doku wie auf dem history channel


 
klar ist es nachgestellt, der sagt ja auch dass es nachgestellt ist


----------



## billy336 (6. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch eine sehr interessante, etwas billig gemachte, aber gruselige Handkamera-Serie auf youtube über den Slenderman. Vielleicht hat schon jemand was von Marble Hornets gehört? Falls nicht: Für Fans von Blair Witch Project definitiv sehenswert:
> 
> MarbleHornets's channel - YouTube


 
wow sehr stark, danke für den link


----------



## DrProof (6. Juli 2012)

Blair Witch Projekt... .


----------



## UthaSnake (6. Juli 2012)

Tolles Spiel!

Jedesmal wieder erschreck ich mich


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juli 2012)

Schade, Server scheinen momentan überlastet. Bin zwar inzwischen sehr gruselresistent, aber Amnesia fand ich schon sehr cool. Würde es gern mal schnell anzocken, bevor wir am Sonntag den Indie-Games-Communitypodcast machen. 

Edit: Ne, jetzt klappt es doch endlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2012)

Danke für die News. Ich liebe ja Horrorspiele, die vor allem auf Atmosphäre setzen. Falls das ganze mal nicht mehr überlastet ist, werd ich mir das auch mal herunterladen


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2012)

Bei mir kommt da auch immer noch die Meldung, wenn ich auf Download klicke:
Oops! This page appears broken. DNS Error - Server cannot be found.


----------



## Keksautomat (6. Juli 2012)

Stingshot22 schrieb:


> Achtung! ein Hauch von Spoiler! (Vielleicht auch schon ein Haufen)
> 
> Ich hab mal ein paar der nachgeschalteten Videos geguckt.
> 
> ...


 
Einige könnten anders auf Situationen reagieren, als du. Ich hab beim angucken der Videos auch manchmal gedacht "warum?", aber insgesamt find ich die Atmo schon gut, und wenn man sich darauf einlässt, dann kann sowas ziemlich schockierend sein. (Kennst du den Film Paranormal Activity? Passiert eigentlich auch nichts, aber dein Gehirn gibt dir trotzdem Schockstöße, zumindest mir)

Gruß


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juli 2012)

Probiert einfach mehrmals direkt hintereinander auf den Link zu klicken. Ich bekomm auch erst den Fehler, aber wenn ich die Rücktaste drücke und nochmal anklicke geht es.

http://www.parsecproductions.net/games/Slender_v0_9.zip


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (6. Juli 2012)

ich finde es für ein Indiespiel ok. Es verbreitet bei mir keine Angst weil ich nicht wirklich Angst im Wald habe. Eventuell wenn ein Wildschwein angriffslutig wäre. 

Aber zum Spiel. Ich hab schon bessere Indiespiele gespielt.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Videos von schreienden Spielern lustig, verstehe nicht warum sich darüber beschwert wird. Wenn mir mal langweilig sein sollte und ich was zum Lachen haben möchte, dann schaue ich mir diese an. 

Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die sich auch wenn sie nicht gefilmt würden, sich so beim spielen verhalten. Zum Beispiel dieser Typ beim spielen von Amnesia ab 1:26, so lange erschrickt sich doch kein Mensch. 
I NEVER CHEAT! - Amnesia: Custom Story - Gary Dark Secrets - Part 4 - YouTube


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Juli 2012)

Die meisten Videos dieser Art sind doch eh gestellt. Besonders wenn sich zwei oder mehr Leute am hellichten Tage gemeinsam vor den Computer setzen und wie Mädchen schreien. Früher hat man gesagt "die wollen doch nur ins Fernsehen", heute wollen sie halt alle nur auf Youtube.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (9. Juli 2012)

echt gruselig.. also die grafik :s


----------



## 1Timchef (10. Juli 2012)

bei mir steht page not found


----------



## mitchbertes (11. Juli 2012)

Server down... Leider...


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (11. Juli 2012)

wenn der Typ nicht so überaus hässlich wäre..
da wird erst so viel Spannung und Atmosphäre aufgebaut, man hat echt angst, den gleich zu sehen und dann steht einem so ne Witzfigur gegenüber...


----------



## fireblader (11. Juli 2012)

Ímmer noch page not found..


----------



## Furiousflynn (11. Juli 2012)

auf chip.de könnt ihrs euch nun auch ziehen Slender - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## fireblader (11. Juli 2012)

Oh, danke für den Tipp


----------

